
Cryptex – Online Treasure Hunt|IIT Hyderabad - ghrub
Cryptex, the OTH organised by ELAN &amp; nvision, IITH, is underway with 27 hours to go!
25-30 cryptic puzzles to keep you engaged for a while.
Just need an internet connection and grey cells and you&#x27;re good to go!
Live on elan.org.in&#x2F;cryptex
======
gregmorton
I failed before the first puzzle because I don't have any google account to
login :(

